# "Obama Set Up The Next President For A Major Recession"... And A Giant Crash Is Comin



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*"Obama Set Up The Next President For A Major Recession"... And A Giant Crash Is Comin*

I do believe that the Trump election gives the elites their opportunity to let the economy and stock market take a dump. If you have been paying attention and read this piece, you will know that there is a push to get rid of money in favor of it all being electronic.

"Obama Set Up The Next President For A Major Recession"... And A Giant Crash Is Coming | Zero Hedge


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First the stock market is not a very good measure of the economy - especially since it's propped up by the 0% interest rates set by the FED.

Second, if Mr. T can get congress to reduce the tax rate on oversea's profits to 15% just think what an infusion of almost 2 trillion dollars would do to or economy.

Not to mention and additional 300 billion into the US treasury coffers in taxes paid

But would a crash only hurt the little guy or would it drain vast amounts of cash from the well to do? If so I doubt if they're willing to take a drastic pay cut to spite Mr T


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

On that same note...give this a listen.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't do stocks and bonds , and I keep very little in the bank . " Mason jars in the back yard " is the way to go . lol , I guess when you don't have much money you don't think about how your going to protect your life savings , you just keep what you have on hand save the best way you can .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Obammy has been dogging it across the board his entire second administration - he could care less about the country much less what fricking mess he leaves for the next office holder .... 

only thing for sure - Trump gets the blame for everything and anything that can even remotely blamed in his direction ....

nooooo way - nooooo how .... will there ever be a "It's Obammy's Fault" mantra ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> First the stock market is not a very good measure of the economy - especially since it's propped up by the 0% interest rates set by the FED.
> 
> Second, if Mr. T can get congress to reduce the tax rate on oversea's profits to 15% just think what an infusion of almost 2 trillion dollars would do to or economy.
> 
> ...


The market is a small indicator. Bigger problems looming leading to a dump. For instance, new housing, auto and student loan bubbles about to pop.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Markets have always been a precursor to economic conditions. Hence those investing in stocks right now have more faith in the economy then most. Stock market is, as I type, at an all time high, there have been far more plus days then down days. I'm about 80% invested in the market down from 90% before the election and soon to be closer to 50%. My age precludes me from taking any more risk than that; and should it collapse it would just create buying opportunities. I do wish there was something else to invest in that was as remotely liquid and wasn't at its peak.

I'm a firm believer in cycles. There are short cycles about every decade we have a down turn and then an upturn. We've been on a slow steady (incredibly slow) upturn since the 08 so by 2018 it seems likely we'd come down some. I'm sure there will be many who believe the sky is falling when that happens. The bigger one is every 80 years, but some who believe in cycles think that was the 08/9 "crash" and I tend to agree with them. It was in fact on par with the depression some 80 years before its just we are a wealthier country now and it was easier to live through.

Over the next 3 months I'm likely to sell off most of my stocks and be around 50% stock invested and 50% in cash for lack of a better investment.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

These BS artists have been at it since I was short enough to walk under a hitching rail with a ten gallon hat and not scuff the top of the hat walking under it.

So far, . . . NONE of them have been right.

BUT, . . . every one of em has sold a wonderful can opener, . . . gold, . . . bonds, . . . duck soup, . . . ATV's, . . . and anything else some dufus can point to and scream the sky is falling, . . . be prepared, . . . buy his book, his DVE, his product.

Balderdash..............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess we will get a clue as to where things will head when the Fed raises the rate in December.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't do stocks and bonds , and I keep very little in the bank . " Mason jars in the back yard " is the way to go . lol , I guess when you don't have much money you don't think about how your going to protect your life savings , you just keep what you have on hand save the best way you can .


This method has merit with interest rates of one percent or less.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The FED's practice of Quantitative Easing and 0% interest rates has propped up the stock market big time during the BHOzo administration. Even if there is a crash of the same proportions as the 2007/2008 crash, I expect Equities Prices to stabilize and return to fundamentally "normal" ranges. 

The media will seize upon any crash and blame the Trump administration more often than they gave credit to BHOzo's administration for "saving" the economy, which we all know is total BS.

Life will go on, stocks, bonds, real estate, food, ammo, energy prices etc etc will go up and they will go down. We The People will pay more taxes (income, property, sales, death etc) and government will continue to grow. 

Weather will be good and weather will be bad. It will get hot, dry, cold and wet and some days will be so beautiful it will hurt your eyes just to look outside.

People will be idiots and people will be patriots...Life will go on...


----------

